# Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.D HDS721010DLE630 1TB HDD



## onethreehill (Oct 6, 2011)

Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.D HDS721010DLE630 1TB HDD
http://partsdog.dospara.co.jp/archives/52216137.html
Translated
http://translate.google.com.sg/tran....dospara.co.jp/archives/52216137.html&act=url

Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.D HDS721010DLE630
http://www.hitachigst.com/deskstar-7k1000d
Data sheet
http://www.hitachigst.com/tech/tech...BD887882578FE0082527B/$file/DS7K1000.D_ds.pdf

HITACHI Deskstar 7K1000.D is available for $65 @newegg


----------



## kkaddu (Oct 13, 2011)

What's the point of this post exactly?


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 13, 2011)

kkaddu said:


> What's the point of this post exactly?



This is a one terabyte per platter HDD, probably the only one in the market at the moment


----------

